# Networked Storage Opinions



## Golfman560 (Sep 15, 2011)

So out of everywhere I frequent I would say you guys would have the best/most relevant opinions about NAS. I've gotten to the point where I have too many external hard drives to remember which is which and then having all the cables is really annoying. I've been thinking about getting a 2 bay NAS box for awhile and thought since I'm getting a new laptop soon I might as well kick a few extra bucks and upgrade my storage devices.

Anyways my issue is that since half the year I'm at school on a college campus and work part time a few miles away at a small start up, I'm stuck with a few problems. My school doesn't have ethernet jacks anymore. Something that I hate them for. At home I have a network bridge that I installed awhile ago so that my parents can get wireless anywhere (And don't ask why their internet doesn't work in their bedroom anymore) and I was thinking of buying a second for when I'm at school (It would solve the no ethernet port issue). I'm sure one of you is going to call me retarded for it and yes its understandable. The point of NAS boxes are so that they are hardlined to have extreme performance. Would I be stupid for buying a $300 2 bay enclosure and a $40 router so that I can access my files anywhere on campus, at home, and securely when I'm at work? Anyways I'm thinking I'll at least get the router in case the fledgling POS in my house fails.

But in reality I just want to hear what you guys do for storage at home/school/work. I'm sure some of you have hard drive setups like I do currently with too many USB cables to keep track of. That and what do you guys think of networked storage for the home?


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorry, don't have any advice regarding this, but I'm looking for suggestions on this subject also.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Buffalo has 2 TB Nas (or 1tb raid) that have multiple options and ftp capability. They sometimes (rare) act weird but restart or (once) a reset fixes. On occassion macs (not signed in as domain users) on our network can't use name but ip address works...

Worth looking into..


----------

